# Dress code



## The temp (Sep 8, 2020)

We recently have been informed that we can't wear hoodies in the building. Is this the same across the network?


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 8, 2020)

ASANTS
Probably the ETLs had a meeting and decided you guys didn't look professional enough, so this was the end result.
It's dumb, it'll last as long as the ETLs are worried about this then some other glittery object will come along to get their attention.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

It is safety issue. Because someone hoodie got caught in a machine.


			https://www.bls.gov/opub/mlr/cwc/worker-fatalities-from-being-caught-in-machinery.pdf


----------



## BoxedIn (Sep 8, 2020)

Yep, no more clothing with hoods. Guess I will have to buy a new jacket and heavy coat soon before fall hits.


----------



## Luck (Sep 8, 2020)

Across the network. Also no more face coverings. No gaiters, ski masks, and burkas can't cover face. Eyes nose and mouth must be exposed. AP probably got sick of not being able to identify people.
Also, all hair lower than shoulder length must be tied. Doesnt have to be up in a bun, but at the minimum a ponytail or whatever. Just as long as it isn't entirely loose.
These changes were made as a part of the update that requires hard hats in certain areas now.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 8, 2020)

We have had the no hoodie policy for at least a month now. From what HR told the new hires somebody had gotten their head squished because obviously the hood caught on something. I would be surprised about the no gaiter policy since everyone (including OMS and above) switched over to them instead of a mask and I would say it's a very small percentage where I work that actually wear a mask. Seems to be a mandatory unenforced policy but I can see unfamiliar new faces and having open doors and no bag checks inviting the newer hires to take a chance. I was leaving the other day and the front door alarm had went off on one of the newer hires in outbound due to something in his bag. I don't know what came of that I guess if I don't see the guy again I'll know he tried taking something. Other than that it seems like everyone that covers their ears is just hiding ear buds.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 8, 2020)

I stand corrected.
Looks like this is policy from above.
Somebody gets hurt, Spot will move like fury to implement *POLICY*, even if it is pointless.
They will also use that as a good time to throw in a few other things that have been annoying them for a while.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 8, 2020)

Luck said:


> Across the network. Also no more face coverings. No gaiters, ski masks, and burkas can't cover face. Eyes nose and ears must be exposed. AP probably got sick of not being able to identify people.
> Also, all hair lower than shoulder length must be tied. Doesnt have to be up in a bun, but at the minimum a ponytail or whatever. Just as long as it isn't entirely loose.
> These changes were made as a part of the update that requires hard hats in certain areas now.


So how exactly are we supposed to follow CovID laws?


----------



## NKG (Sep 8, 2020)

I wear a hoodie and play all day with the bailer


----------



## Luck (Sep 8, 2020)

KarmaToBurn said:


> So how exactly are we supposed to follow CovID laws?





FrankM0421 said:


> We have had the no hoodie policy for at least a month now. From what HR told the new hires somebody had gotten their head squished because obviously the hood caught on something. I would be surprised about the no gaiter policy since everyone (including OMS and above) switched over to them instead of a mask and I would say it's a very small percentage where I work that actually wear a mask.


That particular one won't come into effect until after Covid. Note that once it does, wearing respiratory masks is a no as well. I have begun the formal process of complaining that I need to be allowed to wear something to prevent getting silicosis when sweeping the inch thick dust that accumulates in areas over time.


----------



## Luck (Sep 8, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> Other than that it seems like everyone that covers their ears is just hiding ear buds.


That was a mistake on my part, it is eyes nose and mouth. Nothing about ears. They just want to be able to see who they are looking at one camera. Definetly for the stealing part but i also wouldn't be surprised if they weren't nervous about potentially violent people trying to sneak in due to the lootings and what not. In fact wd know they are nervous because they immediately did active shooter training when that first started. Besides i dont think they can say no ear coverings since we have access to earmuffs as a part of hearing protection.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I wear a hoodie and play all day with the bailer


You reckless hussy, you


----------

